# DMI2 how is the new tote scanning process going?



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I haven't worked since they sent the email about changing the scanning process. Any drivers in Miami gardens have an opinion on the new process?
Didn't seem to work so well in other locations so not sure why they keep rolling it out?

Edit: Wow...nothing but crickets chirping in this thread?? Thought we had more Gardens drivers here but guess not?


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey C,

First day scanning tote boxes. I completely hate the idea. Super against it. I had 3 tote boxes, I scanned the boxes, but I saw something strange with the number of packets. I counted and sure enough, I had more packets than what the app scanned. I was sorting them and found a package for Miami Lakes and all the other packages were in Hollywood. I knew that coming. It was a package that couldn't be delivered. Luckily, the miami lakes package had an error and was able to leave it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the update. Doesn't sound too promising. Supposed to speed things up but sounds like more opportunities for errors, missed packages and missorts added to the routes.
Hopefully one of these days i'll get a try if I can ever get back into the swing of things.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Was there today for the first time since introduced the new scanning process. I asked one of the blue vests about it, and he told me I could still scan all of the packages individually if I preferred to, which I did.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Was there today for the first time since introduced the new scanning process. I asked one of the blue vests about it, and he told me I could still scan all of the packages individually if I preferred to, which I did.


 Well at least we have the option to scan individually if we wish. Have they started up the "timer"? They installed a large countdown clock and I asked them last time what that was about but as usual, they never know WTF is going on!


----------

